# Детская музыкальная школа > Учительская беседка >  Интересные педагогические семинары

## Тоня Уманская

Давайте делиться впечатлениями- кто на каких семинарах побывал,какие и где будут происходить..

*Добавлено через 21 минуту*
Вчера ночью вернулась из потрясающей поездки на семинар в с.Варна Челябинской обл.(может кто из форумчан тоже там был?),организованной Педагогическим обществом им.К.Орфа.
Дорога была длинная-3,5 дня на поездах с пересадкой,но ради такого стоит и на край света добираться!!!
Знаменитые  "маститые" педагоги -Вячеслав Жилин,Галина Хохрякова,Илиза Сафарова,Нина Перунова,Светлана Жилинская,Вадим Каневский,Ирина Галянт,Елена Забурдяева,Ирина Шестопалова ,Надия Лобанова...Из Зальцбурга- обаятельная Андреа Остертаг..Молодые -Женя Белозеров(Питер)Ира Корнеева(Самара)...итого 19 ведущих..участники из 45 регионов(Россия,Австрия,Якутия,Башкортостан,Казахстан..ну и я одна с Украины),около 200 человек!
5 насыщенных дней пролетели как одно счастливое мгновенье!!От переполняющей радости невозможно было сдержать слезы..Фейерверк ярких музыкантов,увлеченных своей профессией,подвижников!
Колоссальный заряд позитивом! Молодые,пожилые -съезжаются со всех уголков,чувствуя потребность в подобных курсах,в общении с единомышленниками.
чтобы в радости учиться,перенимать опыт настоящих Профессионалов!и превратиться на эти несколько дней в детей,отречься от мирских проблем,"Облучиться" добром,любовью,свободой!!!!

----------


## T.BOROVIK

Это аюсолютно точно! Там действительно КЛАССНО! Я помню свои впечатления, которые потрясли меня еще в 1992 году, а потом было непреодрлимое желание попасть еще и еще, что старалась делать в последующие годы.
Этот семинар, вероятно, один, который в таком масштабе и с таким! профессиональным составом, как ведущих, так и участников, проходит В России. Равных ему нет!

----------


## belta123

> Давайте делиться впечатлениями- кто на каких семинарах побывал,какие и где будут происходить..


Я об этом семинаре случайно из интернета узнала только вчера.Уже из  графика  работы семинара понятно,что каждая минута пребывания там насыщена исключительно полезной информацией,а посмотрев видео ощущаешь тоску,что ты не вместе с этими людьми.Можно только порадоваться за вас!!!

----------


## Тоня Уманская

9-11 октября 2009в Киеве пройдет 3-дневный семинар по музыкальному развитию «Музыкальная грамота в образах и движениях»
Ведущая – Рокитянская Т. Разработанная нею система музыкального воспитания «Каждый ребёнок– музыкант!» – это целостная система воспитания музыкой (занятия речью, движением, пением, игру на флейте, гуслях, скрипке, ансамблевое и оркестровое исполнительство,музыкально-театральные постановки).
Запись и вопросы по тел. 80974854152 Екатерина

----------


## Mazaykina

> Вчера ночью вернулась из потрясающей поездки на семинар в с.Варна Челябинской обл.(может кто из форумчан тоже там был?),организованной Педагогическим обществом им.К.Орфа.


Здорво!!!! Но почему ТАКИЕ важные семинары проводятся в такой глубине России?

*Добавлено через 43 минуты*



> Этот семинар, вероятно, один, который в таком масштабе и с таким! профессиональным составом, как ведущих, так и участников, проходит В России. Равных ему нет!


А давайте СВОЙ семинар организуем и сделаем хорошей традицией проводить его каждый год, только гораздо ближе, во Владимире. 
После обсуждения с Татьяной Боровик и общения с некоторыми нужными людьми выдвигаю предложение:

*Все, кому интересна программа Т. Боровик*

*Кто проникся ее энтузиазмом и желает в реале ощутить ее феерическую энергетику; 
Кто стремится приобщиться к познанию и пониманию  Музыкального воспитания детей;
Кто хочет проявить  скрытые или явные таланты!* 

*Приглашаем на МЕЖДУНАРОДНЫЙ СЕМИНАР (название придумайте сами), который будет проходить 2 дня в период с 17 по 21 февраля (точную дату назовет Татьяна) во Владимире.*


О Т. Боровик и ее семинарах можно прочитать тут.

Запись на семинар будет здесь.

*Ждем всех увлеченных!*

----------


## Тоня Уманская

СПАСИБО!!!
а проводится в Варне,потому что это географически ближе к центру России(съезжаются и из Якутии,и из Сибири...)а глубинка- это и меньше проблем при организации, можно дешевле организовать(стоимость 50 часов семинара 2000 рублей!),и жилье недорогое в деревне...

----------


## Тоня Уманская

для живущих в Украине будет интересен семинар ОГОРОДНОВА,который приедет в начале октября в Одессу и будет проводить семинар в школе им.Столярского.подробности -в личку.

----------


## Тоня Уманская

МУЗЫКАЛЬНЫЙ СЛУХ

УПРАВЛЕНИЕ ГОЛОСОМ

ХУДОЖЕСТВЕННАЯ РЕЧЬ

Посетив наш семинар, вы получите ключ к этим и другим важным вещам, связанными с развитием голоса

С 5-го по 11-е октября 2009 года в Одессе будет проводиться семинар по
Методике Комплексного Воспитания Вокально-Речевой и Эмоционально-Двигательной Культуры Человека
(Автор – Д. Е. Огороднов)

СОДЕРЖАНИЕ СЕМИНАРА:

* научно-теоретическое обоснование методики
* практическая работа по методике
* ответы на вопросы

МЕТОДИКА СЛУЖИТ РАЗВИТИЮ ТВОРЧЕСКИХ СПОСОБНОСТЕЙ

* развитие интеллекта
* гармонизация психо-эмоциональной сферы
* развитие музыкальности:

воспитание ладового чувства
воспитание метроритмического чувства
воспитание чувства музыкальной формы

МЕТОДИКА ЯВЛЯЕТСЯ ОЗДОРОВИТЕЛЬНОЙ:

* нормализуется работа дыхательной системы
* осуществляется профилактика и оздоровление горловых заболеваний (ларингиты, трахеиты, астма)
* корректируются или исправляются различные дефекты речи (заикание, невыговаривание отдельных звуков)

Для взрослых и детей

Семинар ведёт внук автора методики Дмитрий Михайлович Огороднов

Участие в семинаре 800 грн. Группам – скидки до 12%. Первое занятие – бесплатное.

Адрес: ДМШ им. П. С. Столярского (Сабанеев мост, 1). Время занятий с 18.00 до 21.00

Дополнительная информация на сайте www.ogorodnov.info

По всем вопросам обращайтесь – в Одессе: (048) 703-93-44, в Санкт-Петербурге: +7 (904) 608-90-09, dima.ogorodnov@mail.ru

----------


## krazbors

Тоня, очень бы хотелось с Вами переписаться лично :) Я из Киева. Уже 9лет, как организовала музыкальные занятия с детками от 2 до 6 лет. Использую методики Тютюнниковой, проходила у нее 2 семинара в Москве, а так же очень много своих наработок и придумок двигательно-сказочно-ритмических на основе классической, народной, джазовой музыки :) балдею от детей, от их горящих глаз и струящейся радости :) Хотела бы с Вами пообщаться, но мейла Вашего не видно...Вот на всякий случай мой krazbors@yahoo.com

----------


## Тоня Уманская

Ceминap-лeкция cпeциaлиcтa из Caнкт-Пeтepбypгa - Бeлoзёpoвa Eвгeния.

O ЧEМ ПOЙДEТ PEЧЬ?

1. Зaчeм мaлeнькoмy peбeнкy мyзыкa.

2. Кaкaя cpeдa являeтcя paзвивaющeй и кaкиe ycлoвия дeлaют eё paзвивaющeй.

3. Кaк coздaть мyзыкaльнo-paзивaющyю cpeдy, cтимyлиpyющyю paзвитиe мyзыкaльныx cпocoбнocтeй:
• физичecкиe ocoбeннocти cpeды – пpocтpaнcтвo, фyнкциoнaльнocть, инcтpyмeнтaльнaя нacыщeннocть (мyзыкaльныe инcтpyмeнты, инcтpyмeнты для движeния, тaктильный мaтepиaл, бытoвoй мaтepиaл для иccлeдoвaния звyкoв и движeния);
• инфopмaциoнныe ocoбeннocти cpeды – звyкoвaя и мyзыкaльнaя нacыщeннocть, пpeзeнтaция мaтepиaлa, peчeвoй мaтepиaл, пeниe, движeниe; инфopмaциoннoe дaвлeниe cpeды, тexникa бeзoпacнocти.

4. Люди внyтpи cpeды. Poль взpocлыx, дeтeй, близкиx poдcтвeнникoв.

5. Чтo нyжнo для зaнятий мyзыкoй в дoмaшниx ycлoвияx.
• Инcтpyмeнты – пpocтыe и cлoжныe.
• Кaк cлyшaть мyзыкy c дeтьми.
• Пepвoe мyзициpoвaниe: кaк этo cдeлaть, ecли poдитeли cчитaют, чтo y ниx «нeт cлyxa».

6. Вoзмoжнocти дaльнeйшeгo пpeoбpaзoвaния cpeды. Дoпoлнeниe, пepeoбopyдoвaниe, измeнeниe пpaвил и дp.

Вeдyщий ceминapa - Бeлoзёpoв Eвгeний - мyзыкaнт-иcпoлнитeль, pyкoвoдитeль cтyдии paннeгo мyзыкaльнoгo paзвития, пeдaгoг, иccлeдoвaтeль пpиpoды вocпpиятия мyзыки чeлoвeкoм. Пoдpoбнee o вeдyщeм: http://www.belozer.com/

Opф-инcтpyмeнты для ceминapa пpeдocтaвляeт мyзыкaльный мaгaзин «CИНКOПA» (г. Caнкт-Пeтepбypг)

Ceминap cocтoитcя пo aдpecy пл. Кyйбышeвa, 1 в Дeтcкoй экcпepимeнтaльнoй цeнтpaльнoй xopoвoй шкoлe-дecятилeткe. Этo - здaниe Caмapcкoгo тeaтpa oпepы и бaлeтa, лeвoe кpылo, 2 этaж, aктoвый зaл Xopoвoй шкoлы. Зaпиcь oбязaтeльнa.

НAЧAЛO ВCТPEЧИ - В 18.30, OКOНЧAНИE В 20.00
Cтoимocть ceминapa - 200 p. Cкидкa члeнaм Opф-oбщecтвa - 100 p.

Пo пoвoдy зaпиcи oбpaщaтьcя к Иpинe Кopнeeвoй. Зaпиcaтьcя мoжнo 
пo элeктpoннoй пoчтe korn_ira@mail.ru,

----------


## Тоня Уманская

Семинар В.Жилина «Интеграция музыки, движения и слова» в Самаре.

С 22 по 24 февраля 2010 года Самаре состоится первый практический семинар по Орф-педагогике «Интеграция музыки, движения и слова». Этот семинар будет интересен преподавателям музыки и танца в различных детских учреждениях, музыкальным работникам и воспитателям в детском саду, гувернерам, работникам коррекционных центров.

Ведущий семинара: Вячеслав Жилин – президент музыкального педагогического общества им. К.Орфа, автор книг по музыкальному воспитанию, почетный член Всероссийского музыкального общества. Подробнее про Вячеслава Жилина – здесь:
http://www.orff-schulwerk.narod.ru/simple.html
http://orff-varna7.narod.ru/mg.htm

По окончании семинара выдаётся свидетельство от Продюсерского центра «Компас» и Российского педагогического общества им. К.Орфа.

На семинаре будут продаваться музыкальные инструменты и учебная литература для детей от магазина музыкальных инструментов «Синкопа»

Программа семинара:

1 день
• Знакомство, движения
• Речевые упражнения
• Звучащие жесты
• Речитатив, пение аметрум, хайку
• Танцы

2 день
• Игры
• Канон: способы разучивания
• Танцы
• Ударные инструменты: игры со звуком

3 день
• Игровые песни
• Каноны
• Двигательные игры
• Музицирование на штабшпилях

Стоимость семинара составит 2 500 руб.
Скидки для физических лиц:
• Членам Российского Педагогического общества им. К.Орфа – 100 руб.
• Предоплата 1 000 руб. до 30 января даёт скидку 400 руб.

Оплата по безналичному расчету осуществляется только до 10 февраля и составляет 2 700 руб. При безналичной оплате скидки не предусмотрены.

Семинар состоится 22, 23, 24 февраля 2010 года с 10-00 до 17-15 по адресу:

Самара, пл. Куйбышева, 1
(левое крыло Самарского театра оперы и балета), второй этаж.
Детская экспериментальная хоровая школа-десятилетка.

Количество участников ограничено до 35 человек. Обязательна предварительная запись, вход в здание театра осуществляется через охрану по спискам

Семинар организуется Продюсерским центром «Компас», музыкальные инструменты для семинара предоставляет магазин «Синкопа».

Справки и запись  Самаре - Ирина Корнеева,  электронный адрес korn_ira@mail.ru. По вопросам безналичной оплаты и оформления договоров – справки по телефону +7-921-971-02-68 (Санкт-Петербург, Евгений Белозёров)

----------


## Тоня Уманская

В Самаре 13 и 14 июня 2010 г. c 10-00 до 17-30 состоится семинар Илизы Сафаровой "Коммуникативные игры и танцы с детьми дошкольного возраста".
На семинар приглашаются преподаватели музыки детских учебных заведений, педагоги ДМШ, воспитатели детских садов, работающих с группами детей в возрасте от 3-х до 7 лет и все желающие.

2-х дневный практический семинар для педагогов раскрывает вопросы:
- открытости и общительности;
- внимания, собранности и организованности;
- баланса внутреннего состояния и сбалансированного взаимодействия;
- уверенности в сохранности своих границ и чувства границ других.

Ведущая - Илиза Сафарова (Екатеринбург), вице-президент Российского педагогического общества Карла Орфа, музыкант, педагог, физиолог.

Темы семинара:

• Пошаговая дидактика.
• Педагогические тонкости создания креативной среды.
• Понимание правил игры – как условие успешности и удовлетворенности в игре.
• Разные возможности объяснения правил: без слов или с минимальным их количеством.
• Особенности коммуникации в Орф-педагогике
- вижу и чувствую пространство и движение;
- слышу и чувствую себя и другого,
- могу придумывать свои идеи и повторять идеи других.

План семинара:

1 день:

-Игры - знакомства.
-Игры с придумками.
-Игры на внимание к ведущему.
-Фиксированные танцы.

2 день:

-Коммуникативные игры на основе сенсорного опыта.
-Коммуникативные игры с предметами и без предметов.
-Создание танца.
-Фиксированные танцы.

Время проведения - с 10-00 до 17-30 часов (обед с 13-15 до 14-15)
по адресу: пл. Куйбышева, 1, (левое крыло Самарского театра оперы и балета), второй этаж, Детская экспериментальная центральная хоровая школа-десятилетка.
Начало регистрации на семинар - 13 июня в 9-15

Количество участников ограничено. Обязательна предварительная запись, вход в здание театра осуществляется через охрану по спискам.
ОБЯЗАТЕЛЬНА СМЕННАЯ ОБУВЬ!

Семинар организуется при поддержке Продюсерского центра «Компас» (г. Санкт-Петербург) и Педагогического общества Карла Орфа.

Стоимость семинара составит 1 850 руб. (при оплате по безналу 2 000 р.)
Скидки для физических лиц:
• Членам Российского Педагогического общества им. К.Орфа – 100 руб.
• Полная предоплата до 23 мая даёт скидку 300 руб. и гарантирует место на семинаре.

Справки и запись: korn_ira@mail.ru, irina@nofate.ru. Ирина Корнеева.

----------


## emilibronte

УВАЖАЕМЫЕ КОЛЛЕГИ! 

Приглашаем вас на летний курс по Орф-педагогике 
и конференцию членов 
Педагогического общества Карла Орфа, 
которые состоятся 
10-16 августа 2010 года в городе Урюпинске 
Волгоградской области 

В программе: курсы и мастер-классы зарубежных и российских специалистов, 
педагогическая конференция, творческие встречи. 
Приглашаются все интересующиеся элементарным музицированием 
и различными аспектами Орф-педагогики. 

Ведущие семинара: 
Калош Коломан (Австрия, Орф институт); 
Вячеслав Жилин (Варна, Челябинская область); 
Вадим Коневский (Москва); 
Ирина Шестопалова (Новосибирск); 
Елена Забурдяева (Урюпинск, Волгоградская область), 
Светлана Жилинская (Екатеринбург).

10 августа – открытие конференции, представление преподавателей, ведущих 
 семинар и мастер-классы, презентация новых учебных пособий. 
11 – 16.08 - занятия по группам (4 пары учебных часов) 
График занятий: 9.30 - 10.50 
                               11.20 – 12.40 
                                         12.40-14.30 – обед, свободное время 
                               14.30 – 15.50 
                               16.20 – 17.40 

В свободное от основных занятий время организуются факультативные занятия (мастер-классы) по различным вопросам Орф-педагогики. Запись на факультативы – в день открытия конференции. 

Такой график занятий позволяет не только продуктивно поработать, 
но и пообщаться в неформальной обстановке, а также отлично отдохнуть. 
Если погода будет традиционной для августа – то пляж и купание в Хопре доставят вам огромное удовольствие. Для ваших детей будет организован летний городской лагерь на время работы курса (питание и отдых). 

Семинар проводится при поддержке (участии) Администрации городского округа г.Урюпинска, Отдела культуры администрации городского округа и детской школы искусств. 
Будет организована встреча приезжающих на семинар на железнодорожных станциях Алексиково и Поворино и доставка на обратный поезд. Заказ гостиницы по Вашим заявкам производит оргкомитет. 

Подробную информацию читайте на сайтах : 
www.sinkopa.ru 
www.orff-schulwerk.ru 

Контактные телефоны, e-mail: 
С-Петербург: 
NinaPerunova@yandex.ru, моб.т. +7-911-955-9458 
Урюпинск: 
Zaburdyaeva-e-g@mail.ru, моб.т. +7-906-407-3065

----------


## Chesslove

Спасибо за такую полезную информацию!

----------


## emilibronte

Сегодня закончился международный научно=практический семинар в г. Урюпинске, тема: "Элементарное музицирование и движение по системе К. Орфа". В течении 7 дней участники семинара посетили мастер-классы известных преподавателей Вячеслава Жилина, Вадима Каневского, Ильи Подкаминского, Елены Забурдяевой, Ирины Шестопаловой, Галины Хохряковой, Нины Перуновой. А так же гостя из Австрии Коломана Каллоша преподавателя Орф-института по музыкально-двигательному воспитанию. Коломан Каллош привез и демонстрировал уникальные видеоматериалы. Участники семинара могли своими глазами увидеть не только современные проекты, работу Орф-института, но и уникальные кадры хроники, снятые в  школе Гюнтер, в период работы Карла Орфа.   
Подобный международный семинар проводился в России впервые. Высокий уровень организации семинара отметили и гости, и участники.

----------


## Muzikantka

Мне ОЧЕНЬ понравилось в Урюпинске!

----------


## emilibronte

Muzikantka, так вы у  нас были!!!!  :Vah:  Признавайтесь кто вы???  kuku

----------


## Muzikantka

Ну если и выходить из подполья - то  друг другу в личке :smile:
Кстати, профиль мой можете посмотреть :rolleyes:

----------


## Muzikantka

*С 1 по 5 ноября 2010 года* в Санкт-Петербурге состоится международный курс *Музыкальное развитие ребёнка и обучение игре на инструментах в возрасте 3-6 лет*.

Ведущие – специалист по раннему музыкальному развитию в Орф-институте в Зальцбурге (Австрия), профессор Академии Сибелиуса в Хельсинки (Финляндия) – *Сойли Перкио* и Председатель российского педагогического общества им. Карла Орфа – *Вячеслав Жилин*.

Примерная программа курса:

1, 2 и 3 ноября: Сойли Перкио – музыкальное развитие детей дошкольного возраста – методы работы с детьми, варианты деятельности, переплетение разных видов творчества.

3, 4 и 5 ноября: Вячеслав Жилин – принципы обучения дошкольников игре на музыкальных инструментах. Музицирование: Штабшпили, ударные, блокфлейты и гитары - практика, дидактика, игры с инструментами, импровизация, креативная групповая работа.  
_________________________________________

Подробная программа, расписание, расценки и условия - на сайте http://www.belozer.com/node/53

Для членов Орф-общества за 2009 год действуют скидки. Этот список можно посмотреть на сайте общества: http://orff-schulwerk.ru/

Курс состоится в помещении Балтийского института экологии, политики и права по адресу: Санкт-Петербург, В.О., 18-я линия, д.3

_________________________________________

ПОДРОБНЕЕ О ВЕДУЩИХ:

Сойли Перкио.

Сойли Перкио – специалист по раннему музыкальному развитию и образованию, профессор Академии Сибелиуса в Хельсинки и Орф-института в Зальцбурге.

С 1987 г. – преподаватель дидактики музыки в Университете Ювяскюля.
С 1989 г. – руководитель отделения подготовки преподавателей раннего музыкального развития в Консерватории Keski-Suomen.
С 1995 г. – профессор, руководитель отделения Музыкального образования в Академии Сибелиуса в Хельсинки
С 1998 г. – приглашённый профессор на курсах в Орф-институте в Зальцбурге

С 1985 г. Сойли Перкио издала множество пособий по раннему музыкальному развитию и книг по музыке для дошкольного возраста по темам:
Пойте с вашим малышом, Пение с детьми, Слушаем музыку с детьми, Музыка и движение для детей, Коллекция песен и игр из Финляндии, Давайте помузицируем с хором, Учебники по музыке для всех уровней начальной школы, Учим язык с музыкой.

Сойли Перкио с 1984 года работает на Финском радио в качестве создателя программ для детей.
Она даёт концерты в школах и детских садах по всей Финляндии, представляя финские народные инструменты.

Сойли является автором музыки для танцевальных групп, музыки и песен для театральных постановок для детей.

С 1979 г. Сойли Перкио проводит курсы по музыкальному образованию в Финляндии и широко по всему миру.

Про Вячеслава Жилина можно прочитать тут: http://www.belozer.com/node/69

----------


## БуРнЫй ПоТоК

Добрый день! Пыталась по инету поискать какие-нибудь семинары для народников, дирижеров, и конечно чтобы недалеко от дома, к сожалению ничего не нашла. Мы договорились с руководством, что хотя бы раз в 5 лет каждый должен посетить семинары или курсы повышения, половина оплаты за свой счет, половина за счет школы.... У меня на след год подтверждение разряда, нужно что-то найти...

----------


## Muzikantka

Инна, у меня есть информация только про Москву, но солидные государственные организации:
«АКАДЕМИЯ  ПЕРЕПОДГОТОВКИ  РАБОТНИКОВ ИСКУССТВА,  КУЛЬТУРЫ  И ТУРИЗМА» (АПРИКТ)

2011 год с 13.06-25.06, продолжительность	72 часа.
Школа исполнительского мастерства (по видам инструментов). Психолого-педагогический аспект обучения игре на музыкальном инструменте.
Фортепиано,
скрипка,
гитара,
домра
духовые инструменты

Аудитория: Преподаватели детских музыкальных школ, музыкальных отделений детских школ искусств
В программе курсов: профессиональное совершенствование педагогов в области психолого-педагогических основ комплексного музыкального и художественно-эстетического развития учащихся в контексте
традиций обучения базовым принципам игры на фортепиано 
и с учетом индивидуальной траектории развития ребенка.

их сайт: http://www.aprik.ru/default.asp?GID=10107

и еще поглядывайте на сайт МУЗЫКАЛЬНОГО УЧИЛИЩА им. ГНЕСИНЫХ, у них бывают курсы для дирижеров-хоровиков, причем иногда даже бюджетные.
вот сайт, правда там пока информация только на ноябрь 2010 г., но я надеюсь скоро появится информация и про 2011 год. http://www.gnesin.ru/kursy_povysheniya_kvalifikazii

----------


## БуРнЫй ПоТоК

*Muzikantka*,
 к сожалению баяна я нигде не увидела, и я не дирижер хора, а народного оркестра, поэтому и говорю, что нет ничего, хотя может еще будет инфа какая попозже....

----------


## Muzikantka

Простите, пожалуйста, у нас народники - и гитаристы, и домристы :rolleyes:
Про баян не сообразила  :Tu: 

*Добавлено через 10 минут*
Вот нашла прошлогодний семинар в Гнесинском училище, значит у них такие мероприятия проводятся, правда, не знаю насколько часто.

"Семинар для преподавателей баяна и аккордеона средних профессиональных учебных заведений, ДМШ и ДШИ.

Состоится с 9 по 17 апреля 2009 года в рамках бюджетного финансирования (бесплатно для слушателей).

Объем занятий – 72 часа."

----------


## БуРнЫй ПоТоК

*Muzikantka*,
 да это я просто протупила, не объяснила как следует)))

----------


## Иришочек

Уважаемые коллеги!

Международный центр музыкального образования в Москве в ноябре 2010 г. проводит семинары по методикам "Интенсивный метод обучения игре на фортепиано" и "Воспитание искусством". 
Семинары проводит Татьяна Смирнова – автор программы «Класс специального фортепиано. Интенсивный курс», утвержденной Министерством культуры РФ и Международной Ассоциацией музыкантов-педагогов, автор популярного пособия для музыкальных школ «Интенсивный курс по фортепиано. Учебное пособие «ALLEGRO», которое хорошо известно в России и за рубежом. Татьяна Смирнова провела более 50 семинаров в странах Европы посвященных музыкальному образованию и эстетическому воспитанию.
1-3 ноября - трехдневный семинар "Интенсивный метод обучения игре на фортепиано". 
Методика интенсификации обучения детей и взрослых свободному владению инструментом.
Подробнее о методике смотрите здесь: http://www.allegromusic.ru/obuchenie..._intens_metoda

Стоимость семинара 25000 руб. При регистрации до 22 октября 2010 г. стоимость семинара составит 13500 руб. Возможно предоставление индивидуальных скидок.

Подробнее о семинаре https://sites.google.com/site/semina...ome/fortepiano

5-8 ноября - четырехдневный семинары по методике "Воспитание искусством". Программа первого года обучения.
Методика по работе с дошкольниками по становлению и развитию личности, мышления, чувственно-эмоциональной сферы.
Подробнее о методике "Воспитание искусством" смотрите здесь: http://www.vospitanie-iskusstvom.net/metodika

Стоимость обучения на одном семинаре 28000 рублей. При регистрации в срок до 22 октября 2010 г. стоимость семинара составит 15500 руб. В стоимость семинара входят учебные материалы: 10 дисков (CD+DVD) подобранные по программе каждого года обучения и книга Т.И. Смирновой «Воспитание искусством или искусство воспитания».
Возможно предоставление индивидуальных скидок.

Подробнее о семинаре https://sites.google.com/site/semina...nie-iskusstvom

Место проведения: Офис МЦМО, Лубянский проезд, д.27/1, стр. 1, оф. 535.


Просим заранее зарегистрироваться по телефонам (495)505-08-08, (495)943-91-51 или по e-mail allegro@hotbox.ru 
Пожалуйста укажите ФИО, почтовый адрес, контактный телефон и e-mail.

----------


## AuntQ

Так и живём, теперь всё для богатых, цена семинара просто убивает. При зарплате в месяц 6 тысяч, ставка педагога с высшей категорией и стажем в 44 года. Москвичи хоть и обижаются, но они живут не в России, а в МОСКВЕ!

----------


## Иришочек

К сожалению вы правы!!!! Мне повезло, 4 года назад директор мне оплатила эти курсы, а так бы с нашей зарплатой это было бы не реально

----------


## Muzikantka

Приезжайте к нам, в Самару!

Обучающий курс для преподавателей фортепиано ДМШ, ДШИ,
а также средних профессиональных учебных заведений (методика и пед.практика)

*РАЗВИТИЕ МУЗЫКАЛЬНОГО МЫШЛЕНИЯ РЕБЕНКА. ПЕДАГОГИКА И ДИДАКТИКА.*
*Обучающий курс для преподавателей фортепиано ДМШ, ДШИ,
а также средних профессиональных учебных заведений
(методика и пед.практика)*

Продолжительность курса 72 часа

Сроки проведения: *зимние каникулы 2011 г.*
(3, 4, 5, 6 и 8, 9, 10, 11 января. Выходной день 7 января)

*Место проведения:* г. Самара, ДЭЦХШД,
здание Самарского академического театра оперы и балета.

*Автор и ведущая курса – Илиза САФАРОВА (г. Екатеринбург)*
музыкант, педагог, физиолог, автор учебного пособия «Игры для организации пианистических движений», участник международных конференций по проблемам здоровья музыкантов (Москва, С. Петербург, Марсель-Франция), вице-президент Педагогического общества Карла Орфа.
 
Курс «Развитие музыкального мышления ребенка. Педагогика и дидактика» сочетает теоретические и практические занятия и включает следующие разделы:

• Основы организации движения ребенка, играющего на музыкальном инструменте.
• Диагностика физиологической зрелости ребенка и последствий родовых травм.
• Игры и упражнения для развития координации движения.
• Движение и звук. Продолжение движения в звучании.
• Дидактика развития слухового внимания.
• Природа и сущность выразительности. Речь, фраза, смысловая выразительность.
• Развивающие возможности звучания и интонирования через интонационно-ритмические игры (спонтанные и организованные).
• Музицирование, донотный период обучения.
• Реальные жизненные впечатления, опыт, ощущения и чувства ребенка в музыке.
• Жизненные истоки интонационной выразительности музыки: мироощущение композитора, эпоха, страна, социум.
• Генеральная интонация тона произведения, ее жизненные истоки: эпоха, страна, социум, мироощущение композитора.
• Ориентированность музыкальной формы от смысла к звуку.
• Вариативность мышления, осознание найденного варианта исполнения.
• Профилактика профессиональных заболеваний рук

*Стоимость обучения:*

Для физических лиц составит 5 000 р.
Обязательная предоплата до 10 декабря в размере 2 000 р.
Скидка членам Орф-общества 300 руб.

Для организаций (безналичный расчет) составит 5 700 р. Оформление договоров и оплата осуществляется до 10 декабря.

По окончании курса обучения выдается удостоверение от Образовательно-консультационного центра «Альт» (72 часа)

*Условия участия
*
Обязательна предварительная заявка:
Ф.И.О., место работы, должность, контактные телефоны
(телефон организации и личный), форма оплаты

*Заявки принимаются:*
по электронной почте: korn_ira@mail.ru, irina@nofate.ru или можно мне в личку

Количество участников ограничено.

----------


## Тоня Уманская

Здравствуйте,дорогие коллеги!  недавно вернулась с интересного семинара,который проводился в г.Тирасполь -столице Приднестровской Молдавской республики.  это были курсы повышения квалификации ."Развитие творческого потенциала учащихся в процессе муз.и художественного образования",  проводил это мероприятие Приднестровский гос.институт развития образования.   Курсы длились несколько дней(однако меня отпустили с работы только на 2 дня).  Тем не менее зарядиться и окунуться в творческую атмосферу удалось! участвовали параллельно музыканты и художники(Приднестровье,Молдова,Украина-это уже международный считается). 

Главной  причиной приезда были лекции по сольфеджио Валерия Борисовича Брайнина (Германия) Здесь можно ознакомиться с его методом http://brainin.org/Method/method_pro_ru/texts_ru1.html    и        http://pedsovet.edu.ru/Brainin/body/index3.html 


Просто захватывает его идея с ритмическими формулами ,мышление изначально- фразами,запись фразами(его т.наз."драконы")- это то,что нужно! (сразу стала внедрять-применять на практике,пошло.)
Одно меня насторожило и за что пока не берусь- он предлагает релятивную систему(зо ви ле и т.д.),жесты немного изменяет,но пение именно этими слогами...плюс добавляет цвет для каждого полутона в гамме...сложно все это совмещать с другими методиками -Татьяны Боровик,Дмитрия Огороднова,Карла Орфа...Но я понимаю,что по одной какой-то работать не буду,в каждой есть свое неповторимое и ,как мне кажется,истинное,что деткам дать просто необходимо..

----------


## ЮлияМихайловна

Скажите, пожалуйста, кто- нибудь когда- нибудь посещал курсы повышения квалификации в Москве центр Содействие?http://sodeistvye.ru/index.php?id=6 Хочется узнать отзывы.

----------


## ЮлияМихайловна

Тоня, как Вы думаете, мне показалось, или система с ритмическими формулами напоминает в чем то методику Бергер ?- (только ритмослоги другие Та Та-ти Та-ра-ти-ри)

----------


## Тоня Уманская

Валерий Борисович Брайнин говорил о разных системах,и о Бергер в том числе. Но у нее ,как и у других(Таке ти-на,Дили дон ти ти та ) отличается тем,что его определения не относятся к названию длительностей звука, а это- определенные позиции,припадающие на ту или иную долю,сильную,слабую,относительно сильную и т.д. Различие гласных ТА и ТИ он не приемлет,т.к. неудобна сама смена гласных...А новое у него это фразировка,осмысленные блоки в слышании музыкальной ткани...

----------


## AuntQ

Гениальных систем и методик множество, Боровик, Смирнова, Мальцев, Бергер, Брайнин , К.Орф и т.д., только всё невозможно использовать, и ещё я понимаю, что повторить каждую методику невозможно,  за ней, этой методикой, есть личность самого педагога. 
А пока мы ищем себя, свои методы работы, пусть наши ученики поиграют в музыкальные игры, появилась новая, где можно  самостоятельно  изучать ритмические фигуры на 4/4. Всем успехов!

----------


## AuntQ

Музыкальные игры онлайн ( бесплатно)  находятся здесь http://virartech.ru/

----------


## lina222

> Скажите, пожалуйста, кто- нибудь когда- нибудь посещал курсы повышения квалификации в Москве центр Содействие?http://sodeistvye.ru/index.php?id=6 Хочется узнать отзывы.


Мне "посчастливилось" побывать на этих курсах. Из обещаных 72 часов Занятий было  от силы 12. Правда, всё, где мы побывали было интересно!!!! Если захотите поехать - оплачивайте только учебу, а гостиницу и питание сами. Вам это выйдет дешевле!!!!

----------


## ЮлияМихайловна

Спасибо, но я уже съездила - действительно не все 72 часа...((( обидно... Я настраивалась на большее

----------


## проффессионал

Я тоже ездила на курсы от Содействия, поначалу пытались повозмущаться, а потом пообщались с коллегами и решили - нормальная ситуация! Представьте, в кои то веки попасть в столицу ( а я не так часто езжу в Москву, судя по расстоянию) и просидеть неделю безвылазно на курсах, когда хочется побродить по городу, везде попасть и просто съездить в гости! Что касается информации, то мы ее с лихвой получаем на областных курсах, тут нам скучать не дают, работаем по полной программе.

----------


## lina222

*проффессионал*,

Мы тоже много получаем на курсах, которые проводятся у нас. И такой  откровенной халтуры в Москве просто  не ожидали!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! я не правильно посчитала: занятий было всего 6 часов а не 12. И "все включено"  в которое входят поездки в метро, маршрутках, концерты, а оплачиваешь сам......  И еще документы, по которым наша бухгалтерия проживание оплачивать не стала. И хорошо, что не стала- в сентябре-октябре была финансовая  проверка в нашей школе - деньги бы заставили вернуть все равно!!!!!!! Может это и не плохо погулять по Москве, когда тебе деньги дала школа, а если частично оплачиваешь сам??? Да и едешь с совсем другой целью. 

Я в октябре ездила на курсы повышения квалификации в Тюмень! Занимались тоже меньше, в 16.00 были уже свободны, И погулять успевали и сходить куда хотелось!!! Вела курсы педагог из Екатеринбурга Корякина И. В. Сколько интересного и полезного мы узнали, пересмотрели море презентаций которые делала она и ее ученики!!! Ни с какой Москвой с её профессорами не сравнимо!!!!

----------


## Muzikantka

*1 и 2 мая 2011 г. в САМАРЕ* состоится практический семинар *"Коммуникативные танцы и игры для дошкольников от 3 до 7 лет"* для всех интересующихся занятиями музыкой с детьми. На семинар приглашаются преподаватели музыки детских учебных заведений, гувернеры, педагоги ДМШ, воспитатели детских садов, работающие с группами детей в возрасте от 3-х до 7 лет и все желающие.

Ведущая -* Илиза САФАРОВА (Екатеринбург)*, вице-президент Российского педагогического общества Карла Орфа, музыкант, педагог, физиолог.

 РАСПИСАНИЕ:
*1 мая* с 11-00 до 18-30 (начало регистрации в 10-15)
*2 мая* с 10-00 до 17-30

2-х дневный практический семинар для педагогов раскрывает вопросы:
- открытости и общительности;
- внимания, собранности и организованности;
- баланса внутреннего состояния и сбалансированного взаимодействия;
- уверенности в сохранности своих границ и чувства границ других.

План семинара
1 день:
• Игры - знакомства.
• Игры с придумками.
• Игры на внимание к ведущему.
• Игры-массажки.
• Фиксированные танцы.

2 день:
• Игры и танцы с усложнением координационных задач.
• Пальчиковые игры.
• Коммуникативные игры с предметами и без предметов (палочки, резинки).
• Создание танца.
• Фиксированные танцы.


СТОИМОСТЬ ДВУХДНЕВНОГО СЕМИНАРА:
для физических лиц 2 000 рублей
для организаций 2 250 рублей

СКИДКИ ДЛЯ ФИЗИЧЕСКИХ ЛИЦ:
• Полная предоплата до 15 апреля даёт скидку 400 руб. и гарантирует место на
семинаре
• Членам Российского Педагогического общества Карла Орфа скидка 100 руб.

ПРЕДВАРИТЕЛЬНАЯ ЗАПИСЬ ОБЯЗАТЕЛЬНА!
По поводу записи обращаться к Ирине Корнеевой по электронной почте
korn_ira@mail.ru или на этом форуме в личку

*Место проведения семинара:*
Самара, пл. Куйбышева, 1
(левое крыло Самарского театра оперы и балета), второй этаж.
Детская экспериментальная центральная хоровая школа-десятилетка.

Вход в здание театра осуществляется через охрану по спискам.

КОЛИЧЕСТВО УЧАСТНИКОВ ОГРАНИЧЕНО до 30 человек.

Памятка участника семинара:
• Для занятий на семинаре необходима мягкая обувь и удобная одежда.
• Видеосъемки исключены.
• Мобильные телефоны на время занятия отключаются.

По окончании семинара выдается удостоверение от Образовательно-консультационного центра "Альт" (г. Екатеринбург)

----------


## Muzikantka

*6-7-8 июня 2011 года* с 10-00 до 17-15 *в Самаре* состоится трехдневный орф-семинар
*"Практическое музицирование в орф-педагогике: движение, пение, игра на музыкальных инструментах"
*
Ведущий семинара: *Вячеслав Жилин* – президент музыкального педагогического общества К.Орфа, автор книг по музыкальному воспитанию, почетный член Всероссийского музыкального общества, награжден медалью Pro Merito за заслуги в области музыкального воспитания (2001 год – Зальцбург)

План семинара:
1-й день
• Игры, танцы, движения
• Штабшпили: первое обращение с инструментом
• Бурдон: знакомство, импровизация, сочинение, примеры сопровождения
• Блокфлейта: мотивационные приемы в обучении
• Графические партитуры – игра на флейтах и других инструментах

2-й день
• Танцы, движения, игры
• Дразнилки: пение, музицирование, импровизация, форма, композиция, движение
• Песни из Шульверка
• Русские народные песни и танцы (сборник): гармония, аранжировка, пение, движение

3-й день
• Движения, игры, танцы
• Ритмы для текстирования: групповая работа
• Приемы мотивации в орф-педагогике
• Песни и пьесы из Шульверка
Заключение семинара

СТОИМОСТЬ для физических лиц:
При предоплате 1 200 руб. до 22 мая скидка 400 руб. и стоимость составит 3100 руб.
При оплате в первый день семинара стоимость для физических лиц 3500 руб.
Специальная скидка членам орф-общества 100 руб.
Для организаций при оплате по безналу стоимость 3800 руб. Скидки для организаций не предусмотрены. Оплата по безналу осуществляется строго до 15 мая.

МЕСТО ПРОВЕДЕНИЯ СЕМИНАРА:
Самара, пл. Куйбышева, 1
(левое крыло Самарского театра оперы и балета), второй этаж.
Детская экспериментальная центральная хоровая школа-десятилетка.

Вход в здание театра осуществляется через охрану по спискам.

По всем организационным вопросам обращаться  korn_ira@mail.ru Ирина

ПРЕДВАРИТЕЛЬНАЯ ЗАПИСЬ НАЧАЛАСЬ 15 апреля!

Памятка участника семинара:
• Для занятий на семинаре необходима мягкая обувь и удобная одежда.
• Видеосъемки исключены.
• Мобильные телефоны на время занятия отключаются.

Количество участников ограничено до 30 человек

Спонсор мероприятия музыкальный магазин "Синкопа" (Санкт-Петербуг)

----------


## Nataly84

Всем доброго времени суток!
Не совсем в тему, но хотелось бы поделиться информацией о конференции.

Департамент культуры Краснодарского края
Центр национальных культур г. Краснодара
Центр украинской культуры муниципального учреждения культуры г. Сочи
Лазаревский районный центр национальных культур
Общество украинцев Кубани

МЕЖДУНАРОДНАЯ НАУЧНАЯ  КОНФЕРЕНЦИЯ
«СОВРЕМЕННЫЕ АСПЕКТЫ КУЛЬТУРНОГО ДИАЛОГА:
РОССИЯ – УКРАИНА»

УВАЖАЕМЫЕ КОЛЛЕГИ!

Приглашаем Вас, принять участие в Международной научно-практической конференции 
 «Современные аспекты культурного диалога: Россия - Украина»

ТЕМАТИЧЕСКИЕ НАПРАВЛЕНИЯ РАБОТЫ КОНФЕРЕНЦИИ:

1.	Россия – Украина. Этнокультурный диалог. Проблемы, перспективы и пути развития. 
2.	Академическое и массово-бытовое искусство в пространстве этнокультурного  диалога. 
3.	Фольклор в пространстве взаимодействия культур. 
4.	В содружестве с современными технологиями. 

Для участия в конференции приглашаются преподаватели высших и средних учебных заведений, преподаватели школ, студенты, аспиранты, соискатели ученых степеней, руководители творческих коллективов и объединений. 

Конференция состоится 19-20 сентября 2011 г.

Желающим принять участие в работе конференции нужно до 10 сентября 2011 г.   выслать доклад (статью) объемом до 0,5 печатных листа (20 тысяч знаков с пробелами) и анкетные данные (анкета прилагается).
По материалам конференции планируется издание сборника статей. Редакционная коллегия оставляет за собой право отбора публикуемого материала. 
В рамках проведения конференции планируется проведение фестиваля творческих  коллективов и круглый стол. 

Требования к оформлению материалов статей: 
а) редактор Word, шрифт Times New Roman, кегль 14, межстрочный интервал 1,5; 
б) параметры страницы: формат страницы — А4; выравнивание по ширине; 
    поля: вверху и  внизу – 2 см.;. слева – 3 см., справа – 1,5 см;    
в) все цитаты должны иметь ссылку на цитируемый источник, оформляться в квадратных 
    скобках двумя цифрами, например [6, 78];
г) список цитируемой литературы размещается в конце статьи в алфавитном порядке. 
Форма участия в конференции: очная, заочная.

Доклад и анкета предоставляются:  
– на диске СD-R и бумажном носителе;
– по электронной почте с указанием темы «конференция»: 

Командировочные расходы – за счет направляющей стороны. 
Просьба к участникам конференции подтвердить факт приезда на конференцию по телефону или  электронной почте до 15 сентября 2011г.                          

Место проведения конференции: г. Сочи (Лазаревское), г. Краснодар.
Рабочие языки конференции – русский, украинский.
Регламент выступления – 15 минут.

Контактные телефоны: 
•	по вопросам участия в работе  конференции и издания сборника материалов: 
     + 7 918 60 00 484, e-mail: znkl@rambler.ru – Гниденко Анна Алексеевна, Заслуженный 
     работник культуры Украины, Заслуженный работник культуры Кубани, директор 
     центра национальных культур п. Лазаревский г. Сочи;
     +7 918 445 33 87, e-mail: aapkras@mail.ru  – Предоляк Анна Анатольевна, 
     кандидат искусствоведения.
•	по вопросам  размещения и организационным вопросам: 
      +7 918 177 81 47  –  Сергиенко Николай Григорьевич, Заслуженный работник  
      культуры Украины; 
      + 7 918 60 00 484, e-mail: znkl@rambler.ru – Гниденко Анна Алексеевна, Заслуженный 
     работник культуры Украины, Заслуженный работник культуры Кубани, директор 
     центра национальных культур п. Лазаревский г. Сочи.

----------


## Nataly84

ПРикрепляю Информационное письмо с образцами заявок и анкет участников http://files.mail.ru/JN47XI

----------


## оксана анатольевна

Уважаемые коллеги! Помогите найти подходящие кусы, семинары для народников (баян, аккордеон) очень надо.

----------


## 2010Larisa2010

> Уважаемые коллеги! Помогите найти подходящие кусы, семинары для народников (баян, аккордеон) очень надо.


Пожалуйста, 21-28 октября курсы повышения у народников(баян, аккордеон) Алтайский край, г.Барнаул, милости просим на Алтайскую землю

----------


## Onnax

Здравствуйте. Интересуюсь семинарами по методике Карла Орфа. Если кто-то знает о семинарах, которые будут проводиться в этом году, сообщите пожалуйста.

----------


## AuntQ

Музыкальный Колледж Студент 2
это 7 игр + Метроном на для Windows!
Версия для Mac будет доступна через пару дней!
Теперь вы можете играть еще в 7 игр и без Интернета!

http://virartech.ru/musical-college/2s-cd/index.php


 Программа "Музыкальный Колледж Студент 2" включает обучающие музыкальные игры, а также "Метроном" и служит для развития музыкального слуха, освоения нотной грамоты детьми (начиная с 3-х лет) и взрослыми. В единой оболочке 7 ОБНОВЛЕННЫХ игр:

Абсолютный слух (3+) 
Звуковысотные движения (8+) 
Гармонические интервалы (9+) 
Музыкальные размеры (7+) 
Тональности (9+) 
Классические аккорды (7+) 
Музыкальная викторина (9+)

----------


## Onnax

2-дневный семинар Тютюнниковой Т.Э в Киеве.

Уважаемые родители, коллеги!
Приглашаем Вас на семинар по элементарному музицированию, который состоится 8-9 декабря, в г. Киеве, на базе семейного центра Кораблик.
справки по телефону 066-126-24-31
заявки присылать mir_detstva@ukr.net

----------


## бемолик

Уважаемые коллеги,Есть ли дистанционные курсы для музыкантов ДМШ?

----------

